

Washing Machines: No Internet required (a rant about IoT) - th3james
http://analogmoment.com/post/washing-machines-no-internet-required

======
informatimago
That said, if the washing machines that are in my building could send an email
or SMS when they've finished or when they're hung up, that would be nice.

Of course, there would be some complexity: they'd have to know the email of
the current user, they'd have to have some network connectivity (the building
wifi doesn't reach them underground), etc.

~~~
th3james
Good point. Consumer washing machines certainly don't seem to have much
utility to me, but for shared appliances, something like what you suggested
might make sense. Maintenance and updates for machines and software could also
be handled by a contract with the building (which isn't really desirable for
consumer products).

